
We built our website without CSS: the highs and the lows - bubble_boi
https://medium.com/@david.gilbertson/building-a-website-without-css-trials-and-tribulations-5aa30499f57c#.801svtihx
======
err4nt
> "Also, using :hover requires a library (I’ve enjoyed using Radium which
> enables media queries too) and the item you’re hovering over must have a
> unique key or id."

Sounds very simple

